# Aftermarket sound upgrade for 2018 Tiguan?



## tomperson (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey guys, although i've been reading the posts here for some time, this is the first time i post something myself, so hi to everybody!

I'm contemplating buying a Tiguan 2018, one of the base models (in my country, it is called "Comfortline", which would be kind of similar to an SEL in the US).

I'm big on music, but unfortunately the Fender sound system is not an option in my market. Has anyone upgraded the factory sound system? Like, swapping the drivers for better quality ones, or installing aftermarket subwoofer, etc?

Any thoughts, opinions, recommendations?


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Helix Spare Tire Mount Subwoofer / Soundbox is a good option:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...n-SE-sound-system-upgrade/page2&highlight=sub


----------

